# Free Joiner



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice old sears Roebuck belt drive joiner. Free.99 from my friend!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> Nice old sears Roebuck belt drive joiner. Free.99 from my friend!


how cool!!! how big is it steve?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I think it's a 6 inch joiner


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Blade width


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm an idiot. Here's a picture.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

That's wicked! If you want a good way of removing rust, cover the affected area's with salt and then cover the salt with lime juice until full soaked up. Leave for 6 hours and then wipe with a cloth


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

good tip!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_That's great man, Those are really nice to have!_


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Ain't it great to be at the right place at the right time?


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I agree, very handy widgit to even out naturals where one fork is larger than the other. hundred and one uses in the woodshop. Use mine all the time. **** to keep from rusting down here on the gulf coast, probably worse for you. Once you get it cleaned up and smoothed, give all the smooth surfaces a nice thick coat of wax, and the non working surfaces a wipe down with boiled linseed oil. The BLO dries to a relatively thick rust resistant surface, but it's not slick. The wax keeps rust away and lets your workpiece slide across the table, over the knives and onto the outfeed smoothly, but will need to be reapplied from time to time. I use johnson's floor wax, because that's what I have handy, but some folks swear by the new hi tech car waxes. I dunno about that cause I don't wax cars.

Take the knives out and get them sharpened and reinstalled, then baby them. Nothing more annoying than a jointer with a nick in all 3 knives from a nail or screw or something (DAMHIKT)


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i was just gonna steel wool it down and wax and linseed it, i looked at the knives, they're mint, there's just some rust on the barrel that holds the knives. just gonna take some time. the guy is a surfboard shaper, all he ever used it for was foam and redwood strips.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome acquisition


----------

